# Freshman in college and having gastro problems.



## Hagakure (Feb 17, 2010)

So this is my second semester in college, and overall I'm loving it. My first semester went extremely well, no problems at all! Despite embarrassing stomach noises in class occasionally, I had no other symptoms. Fast forward to winter break, everything once again was fine until about 3 weeks in. (I had a 5 week break.) At about the third week I noticed my stomach extremely loud when laying in bed. It would growl and creak making me feel self conscious. Towards the final week of my break I noticed I was constipated and went to a G.I. doctor. When I went, all he did was feel my stomach and prescribed a fiber supplement. Hoping that would work, I did as he told me.I am now in school again and my stomach has been horrible. I've had constipation for 2 weeks which has luckily been getting slightly better with the aid of Milk of Magnesia, but the bloating is still slightly there.I'm quite certain I have hemorrhoids which I failed to bring up to my doctor... I'm hoping this may be the reason why I've had problems with my stomach. But until I bring it up to my doctor this Friday, I can only speculate.It's such a horrible feeling being bloated. It doesn't hurt or anything, it just is uncomfortable, especially in tighter fitting jeans. I have a doctor's appointment for this Friday, I'm hoping he can shed light on my situation. I'm crossing my fingers it's not serious.


----------



## transatlanticist (Dec 24, 2009)

Hagakure,I'm sorry to hear that IBS is interfering with your time at college. I know so many young people who are diagnosed with IBS in college, so you're doing the right thing by talking to your doctor about it and trying different treatments. As a college senior who didn't see a gastroenterologist until this year after suffering (needlessly) for years, my best advice is to be absolutely honest with your doctor about your symptoms, and to manage your stress. College is a wonderful but stressful experience and I noticed that once I learned how to relax, I was able to manage my symptoms much better. Also, letting your professors know about your medical issues can make a huge difference in terms of missing class, getting extensions, etc. So hang in there!


----------

